
The Whole of WordPress Compiled to .NET Core - shanselman
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheWholeOfWordPressCompiledToNETCoreAndANuGetPackageWithPeachPie.aspx
======
efdee
But why?

~~~
jongalloway2

      * Faster
      * More secure
      * Write plugins in C#
      * Use NuGet / .NET libraries in Wordpress
      * Best of Wordpress ecosystem + speed / perf / ecosystem benefits of .NET
      * Why not?

